

Shipping a Conference - CascadiaJS - crabasa
http://www.twilio.com/blog/2012/11/shipping-a-conference-cascadiajs.html

======
itay
The CascadiaJS team did an awesome job of organizing the conference!

~~~
crabasa
Thanks, Itay. You did a killer job of speaking at it. For anyone who's into
"big data" and Node.js, check out Itay's talk here:

[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r0TVWW8316E&list=PLLiioAb...](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r0TVWW8316E&list=PLLiioAbFTbKMtmUbLWDzpUzayRLC5s2NZ&index=5&feature=plpp_video)

